# Beverly Hills, CA-Golden Ret./Bloodhound in Danger!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

URGENT DOWNEY 

Golden Retriever, Bloodhound 
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: A4144037 

Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo More About URGENT DOWNEY
***PLEASE READ***
THIS DOG IS AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION AT THE DOWNEY SHELTER. 

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDetails.asp?AnimalID=A4144037 
DUE TO THE HIGH INTAKE OF ANIMALS RECEIVED DAILY THEY MAY BE IN DANGER OF EUTHANASIA. PLEASE VISIT THE SHELTER TODAY IN PERSON OR ONLINE TO VIEW THE CURRENTLY AVAILABLE DOGS. IF YOU FIND A DOG YOU LIKE, PLEASE CALL THE SHELTER IMMEDIATELY AND ASK THE CENTER TO NOTE ON THE DOG'S RECORD THAT YOU ARE COMING TO LOOK AT THE DOG. 

AND BE SURE TO HAVE THE DOG'S PET ID# WITH YOU. Pet ID# A4144037

Then visit the Downey Animal Shelter at 11258 South Garfield Avenue, Downey, CA 90242, phone (562) 940-6898.
You can see all of their available animals on their website at http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/ Dont forget to check both the the Adoptable and the Lost & Found section. Both show available dogs.

If you are not ready to commit to one of their shelter dogs but would like to save its life, we are willing to take small, healthy, adoptable dogs into our rescue if you can foster it temporarily. Please inquire about becoming a foster parent.
We need volunteers to help maintain our website and help keep the public aware of the many wonderful pets that are in shelters and not already posted elsewhere on petfinder. If you can help volunteer from the comfort of your own home, we will teach you how-its easy. Please inquire. Thanks. 


http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CA1615.html
My Contact InfoH.A.L.T. (Helping Animals Live Through) Pet Overpopulation 
Beverly Hills, CA 
Phone: Please use email 
[email protected]

See more pets from H.A.L.T. (Helping Animals Live Through) Pet Overpopulation 
Share on Facebook 

I* emld. Homeward Bound Gold. Ret. Rescue for him!!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Gosh, he is cute. Would you like me to e-mail anyone and who would you like me to e-mail?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

THANK YOU!!!

Could YOU PLS. email some of the other Golden Rescues in CA for him and send all of his info. You can just copy my post and his pic.

www.grca-nrc.org


http://grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html

California
•Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue of Ventura County
•Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue
•Golden Retriever Club of San Diego Rescue Service
•Homeward Bound Rescue and Sanctuary Inc.
•Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue Inc.
•Retrievers and Friends of Southern California
•Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I jut e-mailed all those rescues. Sorry it took me so long. I hope to hear something.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I got this e-mail from Forever Friends
Thank you for your concern; he is being watched and is on the "pull" list.
Barbara

Barbara Krohta
[email protected]
Webmaster, Treasurer
Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue
www.foreverfriendsgoldenrescue.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FinnTastic*

FinnTastic, that is FANTASTIC!!

I really hope they get DOWNEY!!

*LOOKS LIKE DOWNEY IS STILL THERE!!*

another PICTURE OF DOWNEY!!

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A3679760

*DOWNEY IS ONLY 7 MONTHS OLD!!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I wonder how long it takes to actually pull dogs? Hopefully he will be pulled soon b/c he is really cute!!!!!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

Just thought I would give you all an update on the two goldens listed in this string that were at the Downey, California shelter.

The first golden mentioned (A4144037) was rescued by So. Calif Golden Retreiver Rescue. He is named Ferrari.

The second golden (A3679760) was pulled from the shelter yesterday for Homeward Bound Golden Retreiver Rescue. He is named Hunter.

Deborah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deborah*

Deborah

I can't tell you how much the update you just gave MEANS!

Ferrari and Hunter are both safe and in loving hands-what could be better!!!

Thank you!!

THANK YOU SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA GOLDEN RET. RESCUE AND HOMEWARD BOUND GOLDEN RET. RESCUE FOR SAVING TWO BEAUTIFUL BOYS!!!!


----------

